# storm totals for March 8, 9



## Rtom45 (Jan 20, 2004)

OK guys lets see what you got. I'll start:
Erie, PA 18 inches as of 5:30am Sunday


----------



## Rtom45 (Jan 20, 2004)

I need to update previous post, new total is 21 inches outside the City, 24 inches in town.


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

20 here in columbus ohio


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

In Boston we got 2 inches of rain


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

East of Indy we had 5.5". East side of Indy had 3" so it was a fine line of about 10 miles difference.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*2.5 INCHES OF RAIN AND 65MPH WINDS IT WAS 64 DEGREES YESTERDAY AND WENT DOWN TO 25 LAST NIGHT......... YES IM MISERABLE*:crying::crying:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

1-2" in pittsburgh, PA. We seem to always miss the big stuff.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

1/2 in of ice http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60231 in vermont


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

2 snowflakes in MN.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

About 24 inches of snow here in the Cleveland Ohio area. Drifts up to 4 feet high


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

15-17" here in wooster ohio. that was the good stuff!!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;539312 said:


> 1-2" in pittsburgh, PA. We seem to always miss the big stuff.


 Yep we got Screwed again by Mother Nature


----------

